# Need help with my Anamorphic Projection Setup



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello,

Ok so let me start off by saying I'm a bit new to all of this but am going to be purchasing a Panasonic PT-AE2000 projector. I looked up some specifications for the throw ratio of this projector, and it says they are ***1.37 - 2.73:1***, and has a 2x zoom. I have a smaller room and want to do a 2.37:1 (2.35:1) Anamorphic setup with an anamorphic lens. Good news from what i read is this projector can do the anamorphic setup no problem. I believe i will be building a 115x49 - 2.35:1 Cinemascope Screen - 125" Diag screen for my screen. Now this means that the constant height on my projection with the lens in place would be 49.02 inches. Now the manual says that at the minimum distance (wide) the lens will throw a 16:9 image that has a height of 49.03, (same as the 2:35:1 height with a width of 87.16in) is from 10 FEET 2INCHES. I have a 14' long room so for 16:9 projection my throw distance is fine, but what i am wondering is when i move the lens in front of my projector when viewing 2.35:1, I will have to zoom the lens more to widen out the image to fit the screen.

So finally to the question. For a 2.35:1 aspect ratio, what is the minimum throw distance for this projector in order to display fully onto a 115x49 - 2.35:1 Cinemascope Screen - 125" Diag screen?

Also does the throw distance start from the lens of projector, or because i add a anamorphic lens in front of it does it then start from the front of that to the screen?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

footbllpro30 said:


> So finally to the question. For a 2.35:1 aspect ratio, what is the minimum throw distance for this projector in order to display fully onto a 115x49 - 2.35:1 Cinemascope Screen - 125" Diag screen?
> 
> Also does the throw distance start from the lens of projector, or because i add a anamorphic lens in front of it does it then start from the front of that to the screen?


Throw distance is from the projector lens (not the anamorphic lens) to the screen..
To determine the exact throw distance, you will need to project a 16:9 image onto the screen (with no zoom) until it fits the height of the screen..
To find the throw ratio, you then divide the the throw distance by the width of the 16:9 image..
If the TR is between 1.5 -2.0 then you should have minimal pincushion...The higher the TR is, the less pincushion effect..

When you fit the anamorphic lens in place, you may then find that you will need to add a bit of zoom to fill the screen and with a bit of overscan..

BTW...A 9.5' wide scope screen is a very big screen for that length room..
You will be sitting very close to the back wall, which won't be very good sound wise..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

footbllpro30 said:


> I have a smaller room and want to do a 2.37:1 (2.35:1) Anamorphic setup with an anamorphic lens.


Have you decided on what lens you'll be getting?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

I think i will actually will be building my own, its pretty easy. Also thanks for the help prof. I will have a 1.55 throw ratio, which is as close as i can get to the desired 1.6


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

footbllpro30 said:


> I think i will actually will be building my own, its pretty easy. Also thanks for the help prof. I will have a 1.55 throw ratio, which is as close as i can get to the desired 1.6


I'm still learning this stuff so I could easily have this wrong but I came up with a TR of 1.4 (Throw distance of 10' 2 inches and screen width of 87.16 inches)....did you change your setup or am I missing something else (quite possible)?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Your TR calculations are correct Ron, from the figures that have been given..So I'm guessing that footbllpro has re-calculated for a longer throw distance..or perhaps a narrow screen width.?.


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

great projector....I have the Z4 and have not had one problem with it since I first bought it. The one thing I like about the sanyo line is it's lack of problems compared to other projectors in it's class.


----------

